
Hurricane Florence represents a grave threat to the East Coast - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/hurricane-florence-represents-a-grave-threat-to-the-east-coast/
======
craftyguy
Has there ever been a hurricane that wasn't a 'grave threat' to the area it
was forecasted to hit? (hint: no)

~~~
burgerzzz
Exactly. As you'd expect from a weather forecast, it's mostly conjecture
anyways.

